# Male or female? Are males really less protective?



## Charxxx

Help! 


I need help deciding which sex is right for me (puppy)..... either way I'll follow the recipe I have always followed with my dogs, good breeder, LOTS of socialisation and LOTS of training and structure. 

I'm a female owner and have heard male GSD's are more affectionate and loving towards women, and female GSD's are more affectionate and loving towards men. Is there any truth in this?
I'm a woman and want a buddy that's attached to me. I have also heard females are more independent and males more likely to follow you? 

Also, is it true that males are less protective? I have a male Rottweiler who is very protective when strangers approach me on my walks/in the street. 
Am I more likely to get this with a female than a male? 




Any other pros and cons of either sex would be appreciated!

Thanks everyone


----------



## LaRen616

Charxxx said:


> I'm a female owner and have heard male GSD's are more affectionate and loving towards women, and female GSD's are more affectionate and loving towards men. Is there any truth in this?
> I'm a woman and want a buddy that's attached to me. I have also heard females are more independent and males more likely to follow you?


I believe there is truth to it. I am female and my dog is male. When my ex and I lived together we both raised my dog but he was always more bonded to me even though he spent about 9 hours a day alone with my ex. My male is glued to my hip.

I had a female GSD for 8 months. She was more independent than my male but still loving.



Charxxx said:


> Also, is it true that males are less protective? I have a male Rottweiler who is very protective when strangers approach me on my walks/in the street.
> Am I more likely to get this with a female than a male?


No, not true. My male is protective of me, he has already proven it. My female was protective of the yard but then again so is my male. 




Charxxx said:


> Any other pros and cons of either sex would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks everyone


I prefer males or females. I like that males are more silly, loving and are larger. Now that my male has matured and filled out, I have never seen a more handsome dog. I fall in love with him more and more everyday. He is my big, intimidating teddy bear. :wub:

Another thing, you don't have to deal with a heat cycle if you choose a male.


----------



## Shade

My male GSD is very protective of the house and me and my other animals, he may seem aloof but he's very watchful. My female poodle is my watch dog, she's the one who's first to bark at the door to let me know someone is there. Delgado's on her heels backing her up right away, he rarely barks but his presence alone is good enough

I think it really depends on the dog, I've had both female and male dogs and all have bonded to me without issue


----------



## LaRen616

I also wanted to add more about the female owner/male dog thing.

My friend Ashley and her boyfriend have a male Doberman, they have had him since he was an 8 week old puppy. When he was 6 months old I found a 9 month old female Doberman for them. They kept saying that there was no way that they would love her nearly as much as they loved him since they thought he was perfect and they raised him since he was a puppy. Well a couple months later, Ashley loves the female but the male is 100% her dog. Her boyfriend still loves the male but the new female is 100% his dog.

My ex loves my male, he helped raise him but he said that the bond he had with his female Doberman years ago was stronger than the bond he has with my male.

13 years ago my mom fell in love with this little GSD/Husky mix puppy and had to have her so she brought her home. She was meant to be the family dog to my mom, my step dad and 4 kids. Although she loves us all, she is 100% dedicated to my step dad and has bitten me to protect him when we had an altercation.

So I do believe it.


----------



## Sunflowers

What do you mean when you say the Rottie is protective?


----------



## Sunflowers

Also, males are more goofy while females tend to be more serious .


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I think it depends on the dog. (and i am female)

My females (have/had 2), were faster to mature, not as velcroey, but right there all the time, and knew where I was at all times, more daring, and tho I won't use the word protective, I will say they were/are more resource guardy of me.

My males were always VERY velroey, aloof to strangers, a bit doofier, maybe not as serious as my females tend to be. 

I don't have any males right now, but must say there is nothing like having a male german shepherd


----------



## Charxxx

Sunflowers said:


> What do you mean when you say the Rottie is protective?


 
He watches strangers very closely when we meet them, men a lot more so. He does it with complete confidence. Once he realises they mean no harm he relaxes and is friendly and a big baby, just wanting to play. But any threat and I know he'll protect me. 

I'm a young girl and sometimes take him on night walks. There was an incident not long ago where there was a drunk man who got a bit lary, and as he neared towards me Kai stood put his body infront of me and lunged at him, growling. It was an effective deterrent  He has a very deep bark which helps.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I have 3 females and 2 males....they are all velcro dogs, females will follow you room to room just as the males do. The males are more needy...to the point of smoothering (not unlike human males) . The point I would like to make, however, is you stated you had a male rottie so you may want to consider a female so you have a male/female relationship.

I've always had mulitples of the same gender and I've never had an issue with it but it does happen.


----------



## Charxxx

LaRen616 said:


> I also wanted to add more about the female owner/male dog thing.
> 
> My friend Ashley and her boyfriend have a male Doberman, they have had him since he was an 8 week old puppy. When he was 6 months old I found a 9 month old female Doberman for them. They kept saying that there was no way that they would love her nearly as much as they loved him since they thought he was perfect and they raised him since he was a puppy. Well a couple months later, Ashley loves the female but the male is 100% her dog. Her boyfriend still loves the male but the new female is 100% his dog.
> 
> My ex loves my male, he helped raise him but he said that the bond he had with his female Doberman years ago was stronger than the bond he has with my male.
> 
> 13 years ago my mom fell in love with this little GSD/Husky mix puppy and had to have her so she brought her home. She was meant to be the family dog to my mom, my step dad and 4 kids. Although she loves us all, she is 100% dedicated to my step dad and has bitten me to protect him when we had an altercation.
> 
> So I do believe it.


 
Thanks very much to you and everyone else for the opinions so far. Big help


----------



## Charxxx

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I have 3 females and 2 males....they are all velcro dogs, females will follow you room to room just as the males do. The males are more needy...to the point of smoothering (not unlike human males) . The point I would like to make, however, is you stated you had a male rottie so you may want to consider a female so you have a male/female relationship.
> 
> I've always had mulitples of the same gender and I've never had an issue with it but it does happen.


 
Thanks! I like your line of thought ;-) but I also have a female Siberian husky, so it's neutral.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

If you have 1 male dog already, I'd get a female, in general. Unless you have other females?


----------



## NoD GP

My male GSD sticks around me more than my girlfriend and follows my commands more (he is only 3 months right now so that's part of it). I play the dominate role and work on all his training. I am also the one on the floor playing with him and chasing him in the yard. But my dog is rather protective of my son and girlfriend until I speak to the other person approaching, then he sits when he is greeted. Male or female can be conditioned the same regardless, but I do have to say that since this is my first MALE dog that he does seem attached to the hip unlike all the female dogs I've had throughout my life.


----------



## gaia_bear

There's a lot of really good points here, I do have to agree w/ sunflowers..Gaia's only 6months old and she's a very serious puppy, it's very rare that I see the goofy, silly side of her. 

I've never owned a male dog so I'm not sure what their attachment level is like but Gaia is 110% my dog, she's not so much attached to me but she always has to know where I am and when she's not right by my side she checks in all the time to make sure I'm still okay and the scary monster behind the shower curtain hasn't gotten me yet. She loves my boyfriend but could care less if he was around, she'll listen to him if I'm not around but if it's both of us she'd rather be with me.

I can't comment on the protective issue, as I mentioned she's only 6 months old so that parts still developing. 

When I got her it was more about the dog than the sex.


----------



## GatorDog

I have a male GSD, a female Pit mix, and a female Beagle. My male is velcro and would prefer if I didn't even shower alone. My females are much more independent. Aiden is rarely very goofy though and is generally a pretty serious dog.


----------



## apenn0006

My male is a big ol baby with me. He follows me from room to room and if I'm on the floor then he has to be in my lap. Sometimes in the truck he will lay his head on my shoulder. He listens to me 80% of the time. However, if my husband leaves, he watches him like a hawk until he can't see him anymore and then he starts whining for him to come back. He does not cuddle with my husband at all but listens to him so much better than he listens to me. I think dogs bond in different ways to people. 

I agree with the others about getting a female. I would be worried about the males fighting over you.


----------



## LaRen616

How old is your male Rottweiler and your female Husky?

Since you have a female already, I would say go with a male, but the age might be an issue.


----------



## Charxxx

LaRen616 said:


> How old is your male Rottweiler and your female Husky?
> 
> Since you have a female already, I would say go with a male, but the age might be an issue.


 
My male Rottweiler is 17 months old. My female Sibe is 4 1/2 so fully grown.


----------



## LaRen616

Charxxx said:


> My male Rottweiler is 17 months old. My female Sibe is 4 1/2 so fully grown.


How is your male around other males?

When do you plan on getting a GSD?

Because you have a female, I would not recommend getting another female. They say male/male is better than female/female.

However, the age of your male concerns me, you do not want same sex dogs close in age. I would wait until your male is at least 3 years old before bringing in another male, I would also heavily socialize your male with other dogs of both sexes so that he doesn't have issues with them when he is mature.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I agree regarding the age of your male. He is still an adoescent, when they are too close in age they can fight over dominance/alpha. With your female being 4.5yrs I would suggest a female. I've always had mulitple bitches and never had a single fight between them, though it happens and can be very bad if they don't get along. Having said that I know nothing about huskies. My multiples are gsd's (in the past have had mulitple english mastiffs and great danes with no issues with any of those 3 breeds).


----------



## rooandtree

i have a male and female...previously i had 2 males and a female. In my case my males are very protective of me and are more loving and affectionate then my female. My female wants love when she wants it and can be moody  but she is also a great watchdog. My male follows me everywhere..i cant even go to the bathroom without him being in there Just being with me makes him happy. They bot bark when someone is at the door or in the yard But i have no doubt that my male would protect me if needed


----------



## Jag

I've only had one female... and yes, she was very serious. I love the 'goofy' nature of the males. My boys were always RIGHT THERE. Nearly tripping over them if I turned around! They were protective over me. My first male did bite to protect me. The second never had any reason to, but he watched over me around strangers and when it got dark outside he'd go into his "I want to know where you are and I'm doing a job here" attitude. (As if the bathroom suddenly had an escape hatch after the sun went down!) I'm totally over the moon for male shepherds! I like how their mind works! On another note, it's cheaper to fix a male than a female. (Not that that's a number one concern, but just to throw that out there)


----------



## Maxx

I would have thought it was the opposite but apparently, the idea that it depends on the dog holds true. 

Our male was very much a one-person dog (my dad, first, everyone else second) but he concentrated on me quite a lot. But, he was also independent and being on a farm, he would often take off. The female wouldn't do this and she was also 'one-person' but to an even greater extent. I am not sure but I was a youngin then and the dogs didn't have hardly any socialization with anyone young.

If you have a senior male dog (not necessarily, a GSD), is it better to bring a male or female into the family? Just curious. I thought maybe female because a new male, young or old, might eventually try to challenge for dominance? 

As for the OP's question, my own personal thought on it is to try to just choose whatever you think is the 'best' overall puppy. I think if it's just one dog, then personality and individuality matters (over gender), in other words, overall temperament. But, that's just my two cents.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

If I already had a female I'd go with a male. Many people have successful packs of multiple females, but many have problems. I've had one of each for 7 years, and it's my preferred configuration. 

In our house the male dog/female human and female dog/male human thing is definitely true. Both dogs love both of us, Keefer is totally devoted to my husband, but he lives and breathes for me. Halo comes to me for affection all the time, she works for me very well and is my flyball companion, but if we're both around and she had to choose, she'd choose Tom.


----------



## LaRen616

Maxx said:


> If you have a senior male dog (not necessarily, a GSD), is it better to bring a male or female into the family? Just curious. I thought maybe female because a new male, young or old, might eventually try to challenge for dominance?


Do you only have the senior male or do you also have a female?

Being that your male is a senior, the age difference should be fine between him and a new male puppy, as long as he gets along with other dogs.


----------



## Maxx

LaRen616 said:


> Do you only have the senior male or do you also have a female?
> 
> Being that your male is a senior, the age difference should be fine between him and a new male puppy, as long as he gets along with other dogs.


Sorry, I had a brain cramp or something.... lol...

I have a senior male Pom. He's 12. I was just curious what the best (hypothetical) scenario would be.


----------



## LaRen616

Maxx said:


> Sorry, I had a brain cramp or something.... lol...
> 
> I have a senior male Pom. He's 12. I was just curious what the best (hypothetical) scenario would be.


Yes, bringing in a male or female would be fine in your case but I would watch the puppy closely, your old man deserves peace, a puppy, especially a GSD puppy might be too rough and too much for him. You would need to supervise them.


----------



## codmaster

I have seen much more difference between individual dogs regarding temperament and behavior than I have seen between male and female GSD's. This is in the 8/9 individuals that we have had over the last 40 years.

One male was a goofy good natured GSD, but he was also a star in ScH as a very young dog.

One female GSD was a very serious protective but "go anywhere" with me trustworthy dog and great with all kids. Some of them very hard dogs (present male) and a few softer temperaments among the females.


----------



## doggiedad

with this you can have the type of dog you want whether
it's male or female.



Charxxx said:


> Help!
> 
> 
> >>>>I need help deciding which sex is right for me (puppy)..... either way I'll follow the recipe I have always followed with my dogs, good breeder, LOTS of socialisation and LOTS of training and structure. <<<<
> 
> I'm a female owner and have heard male GSD's are more affectionate and loving towards women, and female GSD's are more affectionate and loving towards men. Is there any truth in this?
> I'm a woman and want a buddy that's attached to me. I have also heard females are more independent and males more likely to follow you?
> 
> Also, is it true that males are less protective? I have a male Rottweiler who is very protective when strangers approach me on my walks/in the street.
> Am I more likely to get this with a female than a male?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any other pros and cons of either sex would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks everyone


----------



## Charxxx

LaRen616 said:


> How is your male around other males?
> 
> When do you plan on getting a GSD?
> 
> Because you have a female, I would not recommend getting another female. They say male/male is better than female/female.
> 
> However, the age of your male concerns me, you do not want same sex dogs close in age. I would wait until your male is at least 3 years old before bringing in another male, I would also heavily socialize your male with other dogs of both sexes so that he doesn't have issues with them when he is mature.


 
I plan on getting a GSD around December time, so a few months yet. 
My male is good with other males (unless they are dominant and aggressive), he actually met a German shepherd pup (5 months) in the park and it was barking right in his face lots and he was very patient and good with him. He played with a tiny labrador pup the other day too and it was lovely to see. 
I think if they grow up together they'll be fine


----------



## Moxy

We adopted a 4 year old female last year, and she hasn't left my side since I brought her home. She is goofy, loving, and a bit aloof around people she doesn't know. She lays behind the rocking chair in the nursery when I'm rocking my son to sleep. She lays beside the recliner if I am on the computer, and gets up to lay beside the couch if I move there. DHS lays outside the bathroom and whines at the door. I can't go anywhere without tripping over her. Love my sweet girl.


----------



## Candace

I have always found our males to be much more cruisy and my females a lot more intense and head strong compared to the boys. 
All my females have ended up being boss dog. 
My breeder did say that it's common for the females to bond more closely with the men of the house and male dogs to be more attached to me. Which I have found to be the case. Except for my husky who's a daddy's boy. I think in the end it's between the dog and handler and how each personality meshes. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Curious

I guess I'll have to go against what most people have responded to this thread. I have a female GSD and she is my wife's dog. No questions asked. She is also very protective of the family but especially my wife. Not sure what others mean when they say males are more velcroie but my female goes where my wife goes. If you ask me a female GSD could be the best friend you’re looking for. I will admit that I’m bias towards females and I also don’t have to photo shop the red rocket out of all my pictures.


----------



## rosaclinic

HI, i agree to the point that female GSD are more close to male owner while male GSD to the female owner. my vote is for a male GSD.


----------



## codmaster

It's an individual dog issue - not a gender issue!


----------



## IWantKaiMarie6

If I had a six or seven yr. old bossy female beagle, would it probaly be best to get a male?


----------



## DollBaby

codmaster said:


> It's an individual dog issue - not a gender issue!


Exactly. I've never had a problem with a female bonding to me over my husband. I prefer females, and have had both. Females mature quicker, and are very protective. Not much gets by them


----------



## TommyB681

Ive noticed Abbi seems very protective around young children. When I take her to my parents house there are two little girls from down the street that play with my younger brother. Abbi has taken to them (and other kids) very quickly and can often be found very very close to them, especially when they are outside. If the girls are on the grass shes right next to them. If she isnt and notices someone walking down the street she will walk up and lay in front of them. Its a pretty impressive image seeing her laying next to a car seat with an infant in it for a 3 year old as a motherly looking figure.


----------



## Daisy

My female is very velcroey with strong pack drive. No i dependence with her! Also, nobody can come near our front door without her knowing and letting them know she is there. She hasn't had to protect me, so don't know about that. I suspect in the house, maybe; outside, she would likely turn tail and run. She's very dog reactive, peoe, not so much. Although her presence one keeps peie on their toes.

Never had male shepherd, but other breeds that were male. She seems a little more dominant and demanding than my other dogs.

I like both sexes, although I like the looks of the male. This was my first feme in many years, i forgot how spunky they are, but because of the way she is with other dogs, I'd likely get a male if I added another one.


----------



## Jrnabors

We have a female pup now, and we will never have another one. Wish we had got a male. Attitude, bonding, loyalty is just not like with a male. Wife thought a female would be "sweeter". I agree that she is not aggressive to strangers, but that does not mean she is sweeter. She is just too self centered to care about strangers or protecting the family.


----------



## Shep's_Shepherd

apenn0006 said:


> I think dogs bond in different ways to people.


 Agreed. My male GSD listens better to my commands than anyone else, though he listens to my wife pretty well. Definitely sticks closer to me than anyone else, but goes nuts for my wife’s attention when she gets home. He doesn’t seem really protective, unless he’s at home, where he believes he owns the entire cul-de-sac (he doesn't quite understand that the neighbors live there too!) :crazy:


----------



## Shoshana

Miss Annie is the biggest goof and loves to play, but if there is a knock on the door she is all business. She bonded to my son right away even though I was the one who feed and took care of her. It wasn't until he left home that she truly bonded with me and now she is definately my dog. She doesn't need to be everywhere with me but I have to be within her eyesite line or she needs to know where I am in the house. She is very animated in her expressions and will pout if tell her no you can't do that. Nothing like a big old GSD throwing herself on the ground letting out a big sigh. Last year I recently got a male Caridgan Welsh Corgi because I wanted a second dog but I wasn't certain about bringing another shepherd into the house. Since both dogs are from the herding group I thought they would be a great match and they are. Mr. Cole has brought out the puppy again in my girl and they play and pick on each other, their nicknames for each other are Bratty Brother and Bratty Sister. Annie is not a snuggler unless it is on her terms but Cole is my snuggle buddy. I wouldn't trade my girl Annie for anything she was everything that I wanted in a GSD the breeder did a good job of pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Jag

The only bitch I've owned had a screw loose, so take this FWIW... she was more independent, less likely to be protective, and more serious. My males were more goofy, but 'turned on' when they felt there was a need. They were all my 'right hand man' and I have no doubt would've given their lives to protect mine.. and one did. Grim is the first 'serious male' I've had, but I think that's his lines. They've all bonded very closely to me, and came out more 'one person-ish'. Especially Grim. I have nothing against females (I loved mine, faults and all) but the differences were mind boggling.


----------



## selzer

I have all girls now. 

My previous boys were a little goofier than my girls, and a little easier with strangers in and around my house. 

My girls are totally attached, easy to train, in my opinion the perfect pet. But they are also all different. Tori just needs a few touches and pets here or there. Hepzibah loves for me to play with her in the field before she is willing to come back in. Jenna licks my whole face, glasses and all. Milla is a nut, jumping and wheeling, and always happy to see me. Odie loves for me to throw the ball. And Babs sticks around on her easy chair until I give her a quick pet all over her head or let her finish my dinner, and then she hops down and bounces all the way to my bedroom where she takes up her spot on my bed. 

Nothing wrong with boys. 

Girls are awesome.


----------



## Avaryl

I really think it depends on the dog. I had a GSD mix growing up and she was the most protective dog I have ever met. When my daughter was born 5 years ago, she wouldn't let anyone or anything near her. Ever. Sadly, she passed away last week. She was almost 15 years old. Last year my ex gave our daughter a female husky/malamute mix pup. She now has a new home with a single guy with no kids. Even though we got her as a pup, she didn't have a protective bone in her body, but she was very aggressive towards my daughter. She would bite, push, knock over, etc. Nothing I tried would make her stop and she also bullied the older GSD mix. I don't agree with dumping dogs off at shelters, so I appealed to everyone I knew and did the leg work to find her a new home. She is happy being that gentleman's center of attention, and I'm happy knowing that she is taken care of despite all the **** I had to deal with when she was here. My daughter will be getting her own little puppy after we move, one that won't outweigh her in 4 months. And my next one is going to be a GSD male. I have no idea why, but I just have a feeling that that is what I am supposed to have.


----------



## mandiah89

I have had both male and female GSD's and I am a female owner. My last female was very VERY protective of me, and when I was living in a downtown setting and where I lived was not a good neighbor hood and had to walk her at night/evening/early morning it was very comforting to know she was by my side. I could not go anywhere in the house without her following me, she even became my bathroom buddy, and frequently shoved her head into the shower to make sure i didnt disappear lol! She was more bonded to me than to my boyfriend but listened to both of us just the same. The male GSD I had as a kid was very aloof, not very protective and more of a family dog, and never really bonded to any one person like my female did to me.

Now that my female passed in November, I got another pure bred GSD and again got another female. By the time she is a year old and fully trained I would like to get a male GSD and then I can really experience the different sexes for myself. 

But for you, I would honestly say that because you have both a male and a female already, its not really going to matter! When you go to pick your puppy dont look for the sex, play with them see which one bonds to you, you never know which one will bond to you! My first GSD female, I had no intention on getting a female, I wanted a male and had a name picked out and everything, to have a female pup bond to me so thats the one I took home (then again i got to meet the pups since they were born and visited them every week and made my pick on the 7th week so all the pups knew me). 

Best of luck no matter what sex you go with, you will love them just the same


----------

